# Toula's babies



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well went up to get an early night only to find Toula has given birth to 2 babies so far.
Oh yes and im completely in love with one of them. xx


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Yay toulah well done girl


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

How long has she been with you cc? Not getting pics of her pregnant belly now am i!


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> How long has she been with you cc? Not getting pics of her pregnant belly now am i!


Ha ha you wont be no


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

What colour is mum cat dont think iv seen her!What colour are the first 2?


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I dont think ive ever seen toula either. Hope her and babies are ok cc


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Aw youve fallen for one allready


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Toula is a beautiful Tabby I think, there is a photo of her floating around on the rescue section somewhere  come one Toula, give us beautiful healthy babies  xxx


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

You can find a picture here http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/291980-people-cruel.html on the second page  hope Cc doesn't mind me posting this! Xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanx i found it looks like cc only had her since the 12th


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

I do think the litter has come rather unexpected lol! She knew she was pregnant but I think she wasn't due for a other few weeks yet xxx


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Im sure toula was due this week


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im sorry and very sad to say we have lost 2 babies, one black boy was stillborn, the other white and black girl had her intestines outside her body and has sadly just passed away.
With kittens you get the sad and the happy news, happy news is we have 2 beautiful girls, one black tortie and one black tortie with white.
Mum is very upset and struggling to feed and settle, i always hate first litters but she will hopefully settle with them shortly otherwise its hand rearing yet again.
positive vibes for these 2 surviving babies please, sorry no photos until mum is settled but you will all understand that. xxxx


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

tigerboo said:


> Im sure toula was due this week


I lose track of time terribly, have been on holiday then started work again so you are probably right  xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

How sad rip little ones.Hope the other 2 do well they sound lovely what a day for you cc.


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Come on Toula and babies, healing vibes mega mega to you. Be good babies for your Mumma and be healthy and strong, Toula, keep up the good work girly, be the good Mumma we all know you can be xxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

she hasnt been with me long, she was found in a box by the stream, she was lucky she was found but been abit unsettled.
She had a vet scan who told me i had around 2 or 3 weeks left to go, yeah right vet was wrong.
Was going to have an early night, thought better just check on toula and hear a squeaking, thought my god that in my bed, and sure enough in my bed was 2 babies.
my daughter is sat talking to her and just told me she is laid feeding them, good news, i may try and sneak a quick photo in a minute after feeding. xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Goodness, what a nightmare. Sorry you had to see that. Poor babies. If you need any hand holding or help getting them started on bottling, just give me a shout.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, would help if she licked then rather than bite their little heads.
toula is purring and happy but completely shocked so when they make a noise she goes to pieces. going to be a long night.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I wont be able to do photos tonight, im going to let her settle awhile first, i really cant risk these kittens. Give me afew days for Toula to get the hang of how to be nice and to stop trying to put them in the water bowl then i promise lots of photos. They are both beautiful and a good size.

RIP 2 little babies, the world is not fair taking such a short life. xxxx


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Run free at The Bridge darling babies, this world isn't ready for angels such as you xxxx


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

So sorry cc r.i.p little babies play hard at the bridge


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

It could have been worse, mum could have died in the box then lost her and all the kittens, just greatful mum and 2 babies are ok. xx


----------



## ribbon (Apr 16, 2012)

Aww poor babies, rip 

But  for Toula and her 2 little ones. I hope all goes well overnight for you all x


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

Just read her story and am in tears.

Catcoonz, you're amazing!


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

So sorry to hear about the two kittens, RIP little ones. The only positive you can take from it is if mum's struggling at least only having 2 of them will make it easier on her and hopefully give them a better chance. Sending loads of positive and healthy vibes to Toula and her two babies xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Could you take the water bowl out while you're sleeping? Either that or make it really, really shallow, but if she's trying to put them there, I'd not trust her if I turned my back.


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

Sending you and the kits good vibes cc. Sorry about the two that didn't make it. 

I will look forward to seeing pics of the little torties


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww poor babies, but im so glad mum and the other 2 are ok.
RIP babies.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

congratulations CC on the two surviving babies. i'm so sorry she lost the other two. let's hope toula can relax and be a fantastic mom once she gets over the shock of everything. poor little girl has been through so much. what a cruel world we live in
hope you were able to get a little sleep last night. looks like you may need your strength for these 3 girls (presuming the babies are girls)


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Update:

I sat with Toula all night trying to get her to settle. She was fine with the 2 kittens until they made a noise then she went to pieces and just got so scared.
I havent been to bed yet so hope this post makes some sense  at 5.30am Toula has now settled with her kittens, feeding, washing without biting, kept them warm and snuggled in the nesting box and she adores them.
I will take a photo for you all today.
Thankyou for all your support, makes it worth doing, now im going to have a coffee. xxx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Update:
> 
> I sat with Toula all night trying to get her to settle. She was fine with the 2 kittens until they made a noise then she went to pieces and just got so scared.
> I havent been to bed yet so hope this post makes some sense  at 5.30am Toula has now settled with her kittens, feeding, washing without biting, kept them warm and snuggled in the nesting box and she adores them.
> ...


Aw that sounds good news - you certainly deserve a coffee after all that! 

I hope these 2 little torties will quickly gain strength and that Toula will grow into a good mum for them  xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i know you said you would find it difficult parting with toulas kittens - does it make it easier now you have 2 naughty torties


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

A big well done to both you and toula but cc make sure u try and get some rest


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_its very sad that two didnt make it, but as you said CC the way they were dumped its very lucky mum survived ,so two tiny babies is great news,fingers toes and paws crossed here for them.xxxx Well done CC xxxxx_


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

What a rollercoaster!! So sorry for the two that are lost, I hope Mum settles now and relaxes with her babies, what a stressful night for you!!

It's a bit late now, but I was going to ask if you had an experienced neuter girl who could be midwife? I had a girl react by biting her kits once and my foundation girl took over and calmed Mum and showed her how to wash the kittens. My first and only Bengal litter! Though in my case the girls were friends I don't suppose it would be appropriate in a rescue situation. 

Hoping all goes well from now onwards. RIP little kits


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

A quick photo and i will take a better one later when Toula leaves them for her dinner.
She is very happy and content now, took awhile for her to understand what she needs to do but is now a good mum.
One kitten is under the front paws so difficult to spot, the other well you can see her as she has white on her.
2 naughty torties, bet they will be a handful at 5 weeks old.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_OMG !!!! little torties, my heart has just melted awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.:001_wub::001_wub::001_tt1:_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats good news, i will send them both your way at 13 weeks old. xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> Thats good news, i will send them both your way at 13 weeks old. xxx


_that is so so tempting ,dont you have homes lined up for these two ??? _


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No they dont have homes yet  Toula has a home when she is ready. xx
Of course they are only young at the moment so will ask and look for homes after first vaccinations at 9 weeks old, i hate the first 2 weeks as anything can go wrong, im sure it wont but want to be sure they are fit and healthy before getting new owners hopes up.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Have just caught up with this thread, I'm so sorry for the loss of the two babies CC. Look at those beautiful girls :001_wub: best save some of that coffee for a few weeks time  The girls are in the best possible care and Toula couldn't ask for a better midwife/godmother xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_lets keep everything crossed for them, im sure they will be ok in your care. and it would be very special if they could go together wouldnt it  looking forward to lots more pics as they grow._


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

they look gorgeous CC. i'm sure you won't have any problems finding homes for them. torties certainly liven a home up


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

They are absolutely stunning :001_wub: well done CC xxxx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

sad to hear about the two that didn't make it. Glad Toula understands what its all about now! Those two are going to be gorgeous x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cuuuuute,and now you know what colour the dad was


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

They are really beautiful. I'm sorry that two babies died, but glad that Mum is now more settled.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Poor Toula, What beautiful babies though glad she has settled.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Photo's as promised but this is all for 2 weeks so Toula doesnt get upset, she adores them now so hopeful that they will be fine.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

Oh well done Toula and CC !!
How lovely


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> Photo's as promised but this is all for 2 weeks so Toula doesnt get upset, she adores them now so hopeful that they will be fine.


_they truly are stunning very very pretty, i love them, a pair of naughty torties,:001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

They are perfect and I've gone all broody. It's a good job that humans don't give birth to kittens, or, instead of two kids, I'd have a houseful by now.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Awww CC they're lovely. Glad Toula has got you to hold her paw through the 1st few weeks. xxx


----------

